
Barriers to proving P!=NP - iamwil
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=272
======
iamwil
I don't get everything being discussed in the powerpoint linked in the
article, but it seems like the result is he figured out that none of the
current techniques they've been using to make progress on the P != NP problem
will work. So that means going back to the drawing board.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativization>
<http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/fortnow94role.html>

Anyone else have enough background in Complexity Theory to enlighten it some
more?

~~~
amichail
It is expected that any claims of a proof for P != NP would explain how they
have overcome these barriers in their proof. Otherwise, few would consider
looking at the proof carefully.

